# Mongoose Tyax Super 08 reviews/comments ??



## hodgey68 (30 Aug 2008)

anyone on the forum got or had one of these bikes ? if you have i would be interesed in hearing your reviews on it please, or comments on spec/components ! as i am thinking of buying one as my first MTB. i plan to use off road quite a bit !


----------

